# Insurance help!



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

a bit of background...

I own a BMW 318I (2003, 2.0L, 5 door saloon)

I purchased the car in August, and I'm currently paying around £1200 with 1 years no claims bonus.
In November last year I rear ended a brand new Mercedes ( I know out of anything I could have hit I hit an extremely expensive car) I have now obviously lost my NCB.
This is very frustrating as I try and drive as safe as possible! but I have no-one else to blame but myself... 
I was wondering if anyone has been in a similar situation and has any advice.
I'm wondering if anyone will insure me on my car come my renewal in August and if so will I be able to afford it.

I'm 22 year old living in london

any advice is very much appreciated as I love my car and I'm desperately clinging on to try and keep it. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

You'll just have to shop around.

Along with using the comparison sites, try using an insurance broker. They managed to beat my best quote easily.

Run a quote through a comparison site now and see what sort of prices you get.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

August is a long time away.

To be honest, i'd start worrying about this come July and then get as many quotes as you can and hopefully it will be affordable for you. Just enjoy things as they are for the next 4 months.

Any quotes you get now could be completely different in a few month's time, schemes and acceptance criteria change with Insurers, so do prices, sometimes they go up and believe it or not, sometimes they come down.

When you have your best quote, you could always look to paying by monthly direct debit to help spread the cost and hopefully make things affordable.

(or move to Cornwall)


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks, but realistically speaking I know it's a long way away but if I am unable to keep the car I'd rather be prepared and start looking for a cheaper car to insure sooner rather than later.
I can't stop thinking about it. I'm just a bit lost as in what my options are.
I need a car for my Job which doesn't help my situation.
I should be moving to Suffolk come July


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Get some quotes based on the Suffolk post code to give you a rough idea and put your mind at rest.

Are you due a birthday between now and August? If so, remember to base the quotes on your age come August.

A comparison site should give you an idea of costs, just make sure you enter the details correctly, have the correct use if you are using your car for work etc and watch the excesses! Insurers have to find a way of getting to the top of the quote screen and it is usually by putting on large voluntary excesses that you didn't ask for!


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

thank you very much for the advice.
Sadly no im not due a birthday between now and aug
Does Coversure have a discount of dw members?
would I be able to use it?
kind regards


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We are predominantly a commercial insurance specialist. We can provide you with a quote, but if i'm honest, our rate will be well off as we don't have any specialist markets for motor insurance for drivers under 25.

There are plenty of Brokers out there who specialise in private car insurance and for drivers under 25 and you will get a much better rate off them.

If you are just getting an idea though, you'd be best off running a quote through one of the many aggregator/price comparison sites. Just be prepared for the barrage of telephone calls after


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

ok, thanks again
much appreciated!


----------

